

Ask PG: How popular has Startup School become? - jmorin007

Based on previous years, it looks like maximum attendee capacity is set at 600 people for Kresge Auditorium.  Have the number of applications been drastically increasing every year?  What percentage of applications do you anticipate accepting this year?
======
pg
The number of applicants has increased every year. It looks like there were
about 1300 last year. Presumably more this year. Which means statistically the
chance of being accepted would be a bit less than 50%. However, the odds would
be better for anyone who's reading this, because most people reading this are
probably hackers.

We hate having to turn people down. (Among other things, it's a lot of work to
read all the applications.) We'd get a bigger venue if we could, but there
just isn't one.

~~~
andreyf
_the chance of being accepted would be a bit less than 50%_

Typo?

 _the odds would be better for anyone who's reading this_

By how much? Can you say how many applicants have >10 karma? Or better - could
you publish a list of karma scores of everyone who has applied?

~~~
iamelgringo
There's no place to put karma score in. My karma score is currently 1956, and
I got turned down last year. I'm hoping I can get in this year.

~~~
andreyf
_there's no place to put karma score in_

But there's a place for your user name(s). Since Arc is so expressive, I'm
sure it would only take one line of code to get the list ;)

~~~
cstejerean
There's a place for the yc username on the app? Where?

~~~
pg
There isn't. But: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=110672>

~~~
vlad
I got an expired link when I clicked submit, and when I backtracked, the form
no longer contained my data. I successfully submitted a new instance of a
blank application a few times (it accepted blank input.) Then I submitted my
real application. Will that confuse the system?

~~~
pg
It's already possible. I just forgot to do it there. Will fix. Edit: fixed.

~~~
vlad
Sorry, I must have changed my question while you were editing. But I do see
using the back-button on the form has been fixed.

------
lyime
yea i have a feeling the applicant pool is going to be huge this time around.

